# Coopers XPA



## Brads Biabs (13/4/20)

Just saving some yeast from a 6 pack of Coopers XPA.
Lemon drop and simcoe hops in stock also have coopers schooner malt.
May add a dash of wheat of carapils for a bit of mouthfeel. 
Anyone made somthing close?


----------



## Luxo_Aussie (14/4/20)

I posted asking for feedback on a Coopers XPA recipe back in January but didn't get any feedback. I went with something quite similar but ended up dry hopping a bit higher at 4g/l (39g Lemondrop | 61g Simcoe) overall thanks to the store giving me more hops than intended.
Mine turned out quite close, but creamier thanks to the oats, a bit darker than the original & a bit richer since it came out at 5.8%.
Best of luck!


----------



## Brads Biabs (18/4/20)

Thanks for that Luxo .
Sounds pretty good fair whack of dry hop did it take some time to settle ie not grassy.


----------



## Luxo_Aussie (20/4/20)

A bit, but two months in and it's perfect. If made again I'd mash a touch lower to give it a bit less body to make it more drinkable.


----------



## ben_sa (21/4/20)

Coopers XPA is a staple on tap at my place. I use Ale (tried BB/JW and MO), little wheat and some dark crystal to give it the colour. Simple hop schedule - Simcoe and Lemondrop @ 60, and again dry hopping after 5 days. Comes out stupidly close to the commercial version. I also only use Coopers Yeast.

Can send you the actual recipe with amounts etc. if you like when I get home


----------



## Grmblz (21/4/20)

ben_sa said:


> Can send you the actual recipe with amounts etc. if you like when I get home


I'll give it a crack, been looking for something different.


----------



## ben_sa (26/4/20)

Oops, forgot to check back in here... In case you wanted it: This is for a single batch - I aim to fill 1 cube so final volume set at 23L based on 77% efficiency

4.7kg JW Ale/BB Ale/Marris Otter (have used all 3 and JW/BB preferred)
400g Dark Crystal
200g Wheat

Mash around 65

20g Simcoe @60
16g Lemondrop @60

Dry Hop 22g Simcoe/16g Lemondrop

I generally throw this onto a 2nd gen Coopers yeast cake (after fermenting a Pale Ale because no late hops in the trub)

Comes out awesome. Gelatin in the keg and away you go.

Shit photo but you get the idea of colour


----------



## Brads Biabs (26/4/20)

Cheers Ben.
Looks good mate will be cracking in to the brewroom bigtime come Thursday doing a 2week on 2 week off roster.
Going to give the coopers schooner malt a go (25kg) in stock and go with yor mash temp and hop schedule. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grmblz (26/4/20)

Just added lemondrop to my KL order, cheers G


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (27/4/20)

ben_sa said:


> Oops, forgot to check back in here... In case you wanted it: This is for a single batch - I aim to fill 1 cube so final volume set at 23L based on 77% efficiency
> 
> 4.7kg JW Ale/BB Ale/Marris Otter (have used all 3 and JW/BB preferred)
> 400g Dark Crystal
> ...


Hi ben_sa. What were your aa% with those hops? Keen on giving this one a go.


----------



## ben_sa (30/4/20)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Hi ben_sa. What were your aa% with those hops? Keen on giving this one a go.


Lookingat my freezer now... Lemondrop is 5.2%, simcoe 12.9%


----------



## Brads Biabs (6/5/20)

Done and in the kettle had too make change to grain bill as no dark crystal.
Went with this.
4.7 kg Coopers schooner 
200g wheat.
200g caraaroma. 
200g medium crystal.
XPA yeast from 4 stubbies stepped up to 1lt starter. 
Looking foward to the finished product.


----------



## Brads Biabs (15/6/20)

Drinking this ATM.
Awsome clone of the real thing knocked it outta the park.
Definitely be a staple in the shed.


----------



## MHB (15/6/20)

Plenty of good info on the Coopers DIY site.
The current season Simcoe is truly lovely, long time fan of Simcoe but what is coming through right now is the best I have ever used.
Mark


----------



## RRising (16/6/20)

I just made a version, not exactly a clone, it was awesome although i added a kilo of dextrose in the primary fermentation because i thought the gravity was a bit low, it wasn't and i mis-interpreted the info i was given.

My recipe was 
2.25kg of Briess Pale Ale malt
2.25kg Barrett Burston Ale
450g Wheat
50g Dark Crystal
35g Simcoe
30g Lemondrop

25g Simcoe at first boil, 15g Lemondrop at 15 min and dry hop 10g of each at 4 days.

I have another in the fermenter right now but without the dextrose, i am keen af to try it.


----------

